# Chickenboy's Obituary Register Thread



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

*Please sign in to Chickenboy's Obituary Register and post some kinds words of my passing. *


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

LOL Joe..............


----------



## jeepjoe (Aug 27, 2006)

I remember the first time I ever saw Chickenboy he was giving a flounder to an elderly couple. I saw him once at the fishing show. So sorry he has passed at such a young age.


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Just hope my order went out before the untimely passing.


----------



## jeepjoe (Aug 27, 2006)

I thought he was joking about being half chicken half boy, until one day I saw his feet. That is why you never see him without wearing shoes.


----------



## cjweber09 (Mar 8, 2013)

I know we are all asking ourselves now.. Why did chicken boy cross the road?


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Joe was a great guy. I met him at the fishing show. Seems like he would help anyone in need. A generous soul and pure heart. Who would have thought this would lead to his demise. Everyone told him just because they ate the Puppy Drum didn't mean they were friendly. We begged and begged him : Don't Mess With Sasquatch!

Please let us know which Church's the serving err services will be at.
R.I.P. Joe/Chickenboy.rosesm


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I met Chickenboy at a fishing show in Houston 2 or 3 years ago. He did not know who I was, but still he was kind to me, and gave me a nice bonus with my purchase. One of the best promoters I have ever dealt with. He will be remembered fondly, and greatly missed. Peace be with you, Chickenboy.


----------



## tguff (Nov 10, 2010)

*He Gone*

He was warned not to offer two for the price of oneâ€¦..nowâ€¦.He Gone.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

When we met he was eating a sandwich on a trash can at buckee's.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

I would be a lot more worried on who will take care of the twins on the roost now that he is gone.


----------



## EdK (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks like chickens back on the menu boys...


----------



## slinginplastic (Jan 27, 2012)

He is no longer the C#C< of the walk


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

So........... Chickenwoman is single now, huh?


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

That fetish with flounder finally caught up with him.


----------



## JakeNeil (Nov 10, 2012)

The day is done. The sun has set.
His death is announced with much regret.

There were no others of his feather.
But in remembrance, we flock together.

His dad said, "Son, go and find your one thing."
Lures!, he invented, the best being Trout King.

Again, we say the chicken has croaked
The report proclaims, "The chicken had choked."

Part boy, part chicken, a strange bird they said.
The funeral will be for his human head.

His body, part bird, will not go to waste.
We ask for donations of chicken baste.


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

*I invited him to a bar-b-que once*

... he left rather suddenly


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm gonna miss my old buddy Chickenboy! We did get to have one last beer together before his passing, that beer was SO STRONG... took the feathers right off that boy!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Bock..Bock Bock... Bock Bock


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

There once was a man from Nantucket.
Who found a chicken and decided to


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

I guess he finally flew the coop for the last time......


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

I heard he choked to death, unfortunately the last word he uttered was "Gulp"


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

.


----------



## ctcc (Nov 9, 2012)

*RIP*

Dinner


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

So what did Joe pass? Kidney stones, gall bladder stones...


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

We will miss you, Joe. I offer this fish as a sign of my deep respect for your business model and fine products...


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

And, oh yeah, can I have one of the dolls?


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

I met Joe several times. He was a great guy, but nothing to crow about...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

If struts and cluck's were breast's and f&@?'s... He would have had a perfect life. :rotfl:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Folks on here told you to stay away from that Ouiji board...


----------



## fishin redneck (Mar 28, 2012)

ClearLakeClayt said:


> We will miss you, Joe. I offer this fish as a sign of my deep respect for your business model and fine products...


Duh ! What fish Clayt .

Sur a good thing I stocked up on the BYP .
Gonna miss ole joe .


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Prayers Sent, R.I.P.


----------



## Redfish Chevy (Feb 6, 2011)

So what am I missing here? What happened to CB?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sargentmajor (Sep 13, 2012)

He lived a world of fantasy where he hoped one day to be able to cross the road and not be questioned for the reason.....could somebody please post a pic of the breeding uhhh breaving widow with her e mail address and profile?


----------



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

*Rip*

R.I.P chicken boy!!!!

Are we still gonna be able to buy the flounder kings at buckys?


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Was "Chicken a La King" really named after Chickenboy?

I'd say yes..... He was da Man........er King.....er Boy ....er Chicken...

Whatever. 

He will be missed by all on 2-Cool & and those hot Chicks that he kept posting up.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Did he finally shake hand with Colonel Sander?


----------



## C-Man87 (Jun 25, 2014)

CB you will be dearly missed!!!!!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I remember the last words he said to me. I'll never forget it.

"That'll be $34.50 and no you will pop the doll."

*sniff* 






changed my life man.


----------



## Flounder_Pounder (Aug 20, 2012)

I dont get the point of this thread, anybody wanna fill in?


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

I agree who has insight here? Did he sell the company or what?


----------



## fishin redneck (Mar 28, 2012)

Flounder_Pounder said:


> I dont get the point of this thread, anybody wanna fill in?


Really ......lol

Long live chicken dude......... A legend in his own mind .


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

Say it aint so Joe...

Well here is a tribute pic of the last time me and my girlfriend went fishing...










Rest in grease...


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Now I'll add that to the list to FILL my bucket.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

I wish I could catch drum in the surf



Herb Burnwell said:


> Say it aint so Joe...
> 
> Well here is a tribute pic of the last time me and my girlfriend went fishing...
> 
> ...


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

I have no idea what's going on here










Here is a bunny with a pancake on its head


----------



## muzzleloader (May 21, 2004)

Is it true he is gonna be baked (cremated) and his remains put in one last batch of chicken on a chain ? I want to place an order !


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2007)

*chickenboy*

is this true? :headknock


----------



## RipTide11 (Nov 3, 2013)

*Bye*

Well...bye


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

And some of his ashes will be spread over his favorite fishing holes.

Similar to watermelon smell of speck slicks. 

When you smell baked/fried chicken you'll know you're on the X.

Long live chickenboy!!!!


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

So what came first the Chicken Boy or the Big Bite......I mean the Egg?


----------



## enielsen (Dec 27, 2004)

*The last supper*

R.I.P.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

I for one will be happy to see this dangerous fowl gone!!! What most people just labeled as harmless fun, my family and I experienced the true darkside of his evil madness.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=402141&highlight=chicken


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Chicken?*

I'm not real familiar with him as I just recently bought my first batch of Chickenboy lures (actually they were for my son as he pitches them) and they were correctly and promptly sent. I don't think he actually died but probably passed from Chickenboy to Chickenman!!! It's about time, one can't stay a boy all of his life!!! Or can he?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

He didn't really die... he just smells that way!


----------



## Snapperslapper22 (May 28, 2009)

Hazeleyes and I had the opportunity to meet this awesome man few yrs bk at Louis bait camp. THanks buddy for the two beautiful Flatties that you gave us!!! Joe you are da Man!!!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

When do we get "the rest of the story".


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Taxes must be giving the chicken heck


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

He was such a happy man right up to the point her husband came home early!!!!


----------



## lufty (Oct 8, 2009)

Sounds like Joe fed many people on here. Chicken Boy has left quite a legacy. Thanks for the trout and red fish on a day when we could not put one fish in the boat. Chicken Boy will be missed.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*" May This Pecker-Head Rest in Peace".........*


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

................


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

Chickenboy had a fowl mouth, but spoke truly and could catch flounder with the best of them. He will be missed.

I heard they were putting his carcass on his old boat, floating him in Jones Lake and giving him a Viking funeral. RIP Joe!


----------



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

thats what happens....when..you choke your chicken....too much


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Poor Chickenboy.... I just never realized the destructive power of a blow-up doll. Who would of thunk it?

He will be missed but his demise will serve as a living warning for years to come.


----------



## jeepjoe (Aug 27, 2006)

Just read on Facebook that stupid arse chicken is giving away another yak this Saturday at 7pm.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Never should have accepted that gator hunt invitation.


----------



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

Did joe pass away what happened i missed something


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

baron von skipjack said:


> thats what happens....when..you choke your chicken....too much





Capt sharky said:


> Did joe pass away what happened i missed something


Beat to death is what I heard...RIP, CB

They suspect his "righthand man"...


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Adios el pollo. Didn't know you but you sure seemed like a weird son of a *****. Hope you didn't let the door hit you in your ***.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

I heard Rosie Palms will be giving the eulogy....


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Look out for the recarnation.

Think it takes about three days....


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Now I'm hearing that Gus's cartel from Breaking Bad ran him down for copyright infringement...too similar to Los Pollos...hope he escaped, to live again!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Don't mess with Chickens...


----------



## u wont know if u dont go (Jan 2, 2012)

Im confused about this thread.....someone please fill me in


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

His chickenssssss came home to rooooooooooooooosttt


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*my son has passed"'*

my son has passed like so much gass that i have passed?? now the question remains "" is me & miss chicken girl his wife gonna haft to fight over his money""
after all chicken boy being my son i remain his heir to his vast fortune & i want every nickle mamma chicken lady is good lookinnnn & she has enough custom billystix rods to sell so she is going to be fixed pretty good?? so to the ole lady sorry about your plucklinn luck he wasnnnt much to look @ annnyyway huh? but he was my only kid the last of the good gas passed 
miss ya son!!stix


----------



## fishin redneck (Mar 28, 2012)

Hearing now gulp was behind it ......they scared !


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Chickens....The Movie....9 Billion humans and 16 Billion chickens...


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Joe's spirit will forever jig for flounder in the Bayou Vista channels.


----------



## fishin redneck (Mar 28, 2012)

So who won the yak ?
I don't see a thread ?


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

I think there are restrictions on how many times sponsors can promote on the site, therefore no thread from Joe regarding this. But if the recipient would post that would be 2cool.


----------



## shoalnuff (Dec 18, 2013)

:ac550: There is talk among the flounder about a BIG ***** Party around Bayou Vista! They say it's gonna be like Woodstock and the start of a new baby boomer era, Looks like the Flounder population is about to go back up!!:rotfl:


----------



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

when is the,,,,,estate sale ?


----------



## 1MOFISH (Mar 13, 2014)

There I sat all broken hearted.
Trying to catch fish
But only farted.
2cool I found in desperation
Bought a boat
With their inspiration.
Local contest I did find
Chickenboy lure offers
One of a kind. 
When once I ran upon a thread
Only to learn
Chickenboy dead.
Got my lures that yearn to be bit
How do I use
That Chicken Chit.
Now that Chickenboy is gone
One thing is true
I guess I'm on my own.


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

IF BS was music this thread would be a BRASS BAND--


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

My guess would be this is referring to the release of the copycat chickenboys made by Big Bites that just hit the shelves in Academy.


----------



## Forever Fishing (May 26, 2009)

So sad. He was the only one who truly had first hand insight into the causality dilemma of which came first...the chicken or the egg?


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

My starting the obit thread was that I previously posted that Chicken Girl refers to my member as the Booger Joe. Also previously many months ago, I named some lures I sold on www.chickenboylures.com the Booger Joes. Chicken Girl took offense at all the women commenting on how much they like my Booger Joe. Recently I reintroduced the lure I previously called the Booger Joe and to Chicken Girl's strongest objection I called them the Booger Joes once again. You can find the Booger Joes on www.chickenboylures.com. Chicken Girl told me if I called them Booger Joes once again that she would cut my pecker off. The other evening I came home and she was standing at the kitchen counter "sharpening" knives.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Well alrighty then. 

Are you sure you're a chicken and not a duck? As in odd? Lol


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

What a weird marketing angle. LOlz


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Do you need them little crappie sized jigheads for your Booger Joe??? :ac550:


----------



## minedude (Apr 29, 2008)

R.I.P. :rotfl:


----------

